# Busco Beach Memorial Day weekend, May28-30th



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

There's shaping up to be a good group of folks there that weekend, there is a Fri Night Drag race, ECMR Mud Race on Sat, as well as a couple bands there in the evening. Should be a fun weekend, would love to meet up and ride with some new people.


----------

